# Bald Mtn vs Ortonville for Squirrels?



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

Between the Bald Mountain and Ortonville State Rec areas, which is the best for hunting squirrels? I have tried both without success and need opinions!​


----------



## thundrst (Oct 7, 2007)

Went today after work & saw 1 black & 2 fox squirrels w/in 2 hrs. Didn't get a shot at any though as they were on the move & I only was using a pellet gun. I still could probably gotten at least one if I was willing to get up & go after them. 

Just look for any area that has big oak trees (plenty in Bald Mt.) & sit tight. They are wary so don't move much, use camo gloves & face mask or use a pop-up blind & you will see them. 

I have never hunted squirrel in Ortonville, but suspect the same tips would apply. Good Luck. John H.


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

thundrst said:


> Went today after work & saw 1 black & 2 fox squirrels w/in 2 hrs. Didn't get a shot at any though as they were on the move & I only was using a pellet gun. I still could probably gotten at least one if I was willing to get up & go after them.
> 
> Just look for any area that has big oak trees (plenty in Bald Mt.) & sit tight. They are wary so don't move much, use camo gloves & face mask or use a pop-up blind & you will see them.
> 
> I have never hunted squirrel in Ortonville, but suspect the same tips would apply. Good Luck. John H.


That is very helpful! Went to Bald Mountain today and saw one, but didn't get a shot.


----------



## mracine (Apr 8, 2009)

I went to Ortonville last weekend and got one, but I wasn't really patient. Had the dog and he thought we were duck hunting the whole time. Also I was with my uncle and we just pretty much took a hike thru the woods. Saw one in a tree near where we started and took it down by Algoe Lake and then saw my dog run down the hill, past the squirrel, and into lake. Swam about 20 yds out searching until i called him back. then he picked up the squirrel and came back. But sitting and waiting is the best, I've seen tons during bow season. So just sit back, take a nap, and they'll come out.


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

mracine said:


> I went to Ortonville last weekend and got one, but I wasn't really patient. Had the dog and he thought we were duck hunting the whole time. Also I was with my uncle and we just pretty much took a hike thru the woods. Saw one in a tree near where we started and took it down by Algoe Lake and then saw my dog run down the hill, past the squirrel, and into lake. Swam about 20 yds out searching until i called him back. then he picked up the squirrel and came back. But sitting and waiting is the best, I've seen tons during bow season. So just sit back, take a nap, and they'll come out.


Thank you for the heads-up! I am heading there Saturday and I hope to see some!


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

I have shot 5 blacks in one day out there. Also have shot 15 reds in one day on top of 3 foxs that day. They are there.lol I mtn bike there a lot and well i just remember where I almost hit them, then hunt those areas.lol


----------



## Buc Mark (Sep 1, 2010)

raisinrat said:


> I have shot 5 blacks in one day out there. Also have shot 15 reds in one day on top of 3 foxs that day. They are there.lol I mtn bike there a lot and well i just remember where I almost hit them, then hunt those areas.lol


I got a shot at a black one, but he was partially covered by leaves and I missed! Still, saw a lot of acorns, so they must be out there!


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

went out to bald mtn today went 2 for 4 with the .22


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

Sure hope you guys are not in my honey hole out there I ahve yet to get up there this year.


----------



## bad400man (Oct 3, 2005)

raisinrat said:


> Sure hope you guys are not in my honey hole out there I ahve yet to get up there this year.


im not sure let me know where your honey hole is and i tell you if thats where i was


----------

